
Feedback wanted on new IoT platform - mkwinter
Hi there,<p>Check out this project we are working on:  www.seashell.sh<p>It is a platform to setup and manage cloud infrastructure, devices, and applications for IoT&#x2F;edge projects from a single dashboard.<p>Think of it as a control plane for the whole lifecycle of a connected product. As of now, the platform supports the whole Raspberry Pi family, but support for new hardware will be added in the near future.<p>We are still at an early stage, and would love to get any feedback so that we can shape the platform according to the needs of developers out there.<p>Any comment&#x2F;idea&#x2F;criticism is much appreciated :-)<p>Cheers!
======
jhommes
Maybe better integrate with existing solutions like Cumulocity (sitting right
next to u on Speditionsstraße 13) then rolling a complete new one. Cumulocity
already started 2010 an is now owned by software ag.

Regards Jan

~~~
mkwinter
Hey Jan,

Interesting thought.

We have already spoken to some people from Cumulocity which are responsible
for strategic topics, such as integration. The conclusion was that even
thought both companies provide "iot platforms" we have different products with
different goals.

From my point-of-view Cumulocity focuses on delivering an IoT platform with
the end goal of enabling customers to leverage data from IoT devices and thus
make the most its business potential. Seashell, on the other hand, aims to
allow people to leverage cloud tools, technologies, and practices seamlessly
also on edge devices, thus bridging the gap between these two domains from a
development and operations perspective.

Diving a little deeper, we provide users with a platform for cloud
infrastructure automation, network configuration, workload orchestration, and
more out-of-the-box, so that they can focus building their applications rather
than spending resources on lower level details required for deploying software
to their fleets.

That said, it would be great to hear a bit more about your thoughts of
integration with Cumulocity :-)

Regards Matheus

